# Traeger and Cold Smoking



## savannahsmoker (Dec 13, 2009)

We are doing a Traeger Smoked finished in The Big Easy Turkey. I am testing a cold smoke setup at the same time. Traeger smoker with a dryer hose going into my grill. If it works I will take out my old Charbroil barrel smoker and use it as the cold smoke end. Here are some pics.







So far I am maintaining 78 degrees in the cold smoke end. Temperture here is 65 degrees.
Cheese came out very smoky in 1:15 minutes.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice!  I was pondering a setup like this earlier today.


----------

